# Need Help identifying a Bolens Snow Thrower



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

I picked up this broken Bolens snow thrower last year and am finally getting a chance to look it over. The engine is a 5HP Tecumseh that runs strong.

It seems that the only thing that doesn't work on this machine, is the front auger blades. The shear pins are intact. So my guess is that the worm gear is damaged.

However, there are no identifying numbers anywhere on the machine that suggest a model number. It seems to be in great shape, except that it can't throw the snow 

The engine is a Tecumseh HS50-67257F serial 5233B. Based on the serial number, it appears to be a machine from 1985 or 1995?

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I WOULD guess it to be a 1995 model. but I have been wrong before.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a friend who had one similar but it was green. His was a Bolens 5210. So I am going to assume that this is close enough to that so that the parts will work.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

That's a pretty stout, clean-looking machine.

did you try disconnecting the spark plug, removing the belt cover, engaging the auger and rotating the auger pulley by hand?


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

I pulled the plug on the front auger differential (is that the correct word for it?)

Lots of brass shavings!

Now I have to decide if I want to fix it.

A new brass gear on fleabay and other internet locations is going for $69 - $89.

Since I have so many other working snow throwers, I don't want to keep this one but it seems a shame to scrap it. I will probably fix it and try to sell it.


----------

